# UVB Lighting for Green Anoles



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm after a bit of advice regarding lighting for a Green Anole set up.

I'm using an ExoTerra 900 high Vivarium, along with an ExoTerra 60cm Dual Canopy.

The viv will be planted up/Bio Active etc. I'm in the beginning stages of the build, and want to get it all perfect before getting any Anoles to live in there.

After reading numerous threads/articles on lighting i'm getting a bit confused as to what is best.

I've been looking at the Arcadia T5 6% (for Forest Species) and the 12% (for Desert Species)

Am I right in thinking the 12% would be the best bet, as more light will filter through the plants that I will have growing on there?

Will the T5 Tubes fit the canopy? What is the best secondary tube I could use for plant growth?

Thanks for any help

~Tris.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI, 

happy to help if you wish.

We must match levels of light and Indexes of UVB to the needs of a species as per nature

When doing so we have to take into mind the type and size of viv. The canopy you have is not usable as it will not run T5 systems which you will need.

Plus factor in that the mesh top will reduce light levels by around 40% from new. So we need to provide enough power at source to allow that light to project downwards through the viv and onto the usual basking zone.

if your viv is 90 high and 60 wide you should use a stat controlled heat source, a 24w D3+ UVFLOOD which is a complete kit, is HO T5 and is IP67 waterproof. This will project wild indexes of power down to around 25-30cm from the roof.

Then add in at least a 22w Jungle Dawn LED lamp for plant growth, but as PAR is like UV, decreasing in power the further light travels you may need to add a further 40w jungle dawn spot, but that would depend on the species of plant that you wish to keep

Hope this helps

John,


----------



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you for the info John, its very much appreciated.

Would you let me know what type of holder would be suitable for the 22w Jungle Dawn LED, to locate it on top of the viv screen? And would you know the length of said lamp?

~Tris.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes our ceramic lamp holder is fine. They are about 12"


----------

